# Top 10 reasons preservation contractors are clinically insane



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

10. Work more for less money.
9. Tell them to jump they ask how high.
8. They think everything is under control as they are getting screwed.
7. They bi*ch and complain but do nothing about it.
6. After getting screwed over they say thank you may I have another.
5. Some have problems picking their name
4. They work for slime balls and think they are great.
3. They don't take any advise.
2. They work for slave labor rates while putting out the money to get screwed.

And the number 1 reason is

They think even if the slave driver breaks federal and state laws that they cant do nuttin about it and just suck it up.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

# 6 lmao!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

You forgot number eleventeen. They make it up in volume


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, I don't know. My preservation work is pretty good right now. 30 or so Pre-sale grass cuts twice a month ranging from $72 to $150. It's about 6-8 easy days a month netting well over 4k. I can pay myself a thousand a week and sill put a bit away. No employees, no subs, few expenses, minimal headaches. 

Leaves plenty of time for fun, and other work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Oh, I don't know. My preservation work is pretty good right now. 30 or so Pre-sale grass cuts twice a month ranging from $72 to $150. It's about 6-8 easy days a month netting well over 4k. I can pay myself a thousand a week and sill put a bit away. No employees, no subs, few expenses, minimal headaches.
> 
> Leaves plenty of time for fun, and other work.


For some that might be ok? 

I want more out of life. I'm not getting out of bed for $1,000.00 a week. I'm not getting out of bed for $1,500.00 a week. I'm not moving too fast for $2,000.00 a week but we are getting closer. 

If I want to make $150,000 a year I'll go be a project manager. Let some company have the financial worries and pay for my insurance and workers comp. Take my 4 weeks vacation and do the 9-5 thing. 

If I am going to be self employed I want to make money! Serious money.

Nothing personal against you maybe you have a pension or some other source of income? Then I could see an extra $1,000.00 for cutting grass being a great deal.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*The thousand a week is earned in 6-8 days*

Usually 6 a month. There are no project manager positions in my area that pay 125K, plus they expect you to show up every day, and at the same time too. 

I have multiple sources of income. Just picked up an 11K downstroke on a cupcake of a metal roof. Well it's a cupcake for me, no one else wanted it.

The grass pays the bills, the other work is the "I want more out of life money".


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Usually 6 a month. There are no project manager positions in my area that pay 125K, plus they expect you to show up every day, and at the same time too.
> 
> I have multiple sources of income. Just picked up an 11K downstroke on a cupcake of a metal roof. Well it's a cupcake for me, no one else wanted it.


When I had a real job as a project manager they were adamant that the work day started by 7am and didn't end until at least 5pm. Funny I rarely started that late or quit that early and never took a lunch. Got to see lots of airports as well. 

There are a few advantages to this thing we do. 

Congrats on the metal roof. I always enjoy metal roofs not sure why but I think they are fun projects.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Sheet metal is my thing, but I'm*

getting a bit old for the roofing, every one could be my last.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> For some that might be ok?
> 
> I want more out of life. I'm not getting out of bed for $1,000.00 a week. I'm not getting out of bed for $1,500.00 a week. I'm not moving too fast for $2,000.00 a week but we are getting closer.
> 
> ...



Isn't that the truth
2 home inspections about 6 hours work don't even break a sweat not to bad

Tax sale purchase a months worth of sweat then section 8 that baby sweet

Hired gun for lawyers its funny how they try and discredit you.

High end kitchen job pays a couple dollars

Mold remediation job can make a dollar or two.

Relocation services a buck could be made with right clients.

Rehabs and investment services a lot of rich people out here young yuppies are the best.

Commercial building rental location location location and location

P & P oh wait wrong category


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> getting a bit old for the roofing, every one could be my last.


I'm thinking of putting that on some door magnets for my trucks.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> For some that might be ok?
> 
> I want more out of life. I'm not getting out of bed for $1,000.00 a week. I'm not getting out of bed for $1,500.00 a week. I'm not moving too fast for $2,000.00 a week but we are getting closer.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like he's not getting outta bed for $1000 a week either. Sounds like he's getting outta bed for $4000 in 6 to 8 days which for the sake of argument is a week.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds to me like Jim has put in his years of bustin his shorts and now he can enjoy life a bit. I'm getting there but the mortgage, family health insurance and food on the table is eating 4k. I'm still reduced to route planning that ends the day near the fishing hole. :vs_smile:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> Sounds to me like he's not getting outta bed for $1000 a week either. Sounds like he's getting outta bed for $4000 in 6 to 8 days which for the sake of argument is a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Eh... Maybe but the point is if it's a 1,000.00 a week you want there are easier ways. 

Jim's been posting here for w while I knew he had other income which is why I posted what I did. Too much BS and too much overhead in this business to settle for 1k a week. Look at the equipment investment alone. What does a manager at McDonald's make with zero investment?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Preservation work pays the bills and keeps me*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Eh... Maybe but the point is if it's a 1,000.00 a week you want there are easier ways.
> 
> Jim's been posting here for w while I knew he had other income which is why I posted what I did. Too much BS and too much overhead in this business to settle for 1k a week. Look at the equipment investment alone. What does a manager at McDonald's make with zero investment?


from needing to accept marginal jobs just to make ends meet. It gives me the ability to say "No" to marginal projects. 

I do not essentially disagree with the ten reasons we are all nuts. Just that after paring down the companies I do work for, and actually working less. It has become more profitable.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> from needing to accept marginal jobs just to make ends meet. It gives me the ability to say "No" to marginal projects.
> 
> I do not essentially disagree with the ten reasons we are all nuts. Just that after paring down the companies I do work for, and actually working less. It has become more profitable.


I get your point but I'm not sure there are much easier ways for someone to make 4k in 8 days if we are being honest.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> from needing to accept marginal jobs just to make ends meet. It gives me the ability to say "No" to marginal projects.
> 
> I do not essentially disagree with the ten reasons we are all nuts. Just that after paring down the companies I do work for, and actually working less. It has become more profitable.


No for you it works great. From the sound of things you have nearly total freedom as well.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It changes, it's good now but*



Craigslist Hack said:


> No for you it works great. From the sound of things you have nearly total freedom as well.


I know exactly how fast that can change. contracts can change hands overnight. 
But as you always say, the ability to tell them NO is the key.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> I know exactly how fast that can change. contracts can change hands overnight.
> But as you always say, the ability to tell them NO is the key.


Years ago we had a sweet sweet deal with a company that everyone hated. We didn't work their normal stuff just a special contract. It paid HUD minus the 20% and they never argued about anything. Didn't have a single chargeback or debris total dispute ever. At that time we were in 5 states with this contract. We used it for extra money and brought in great money. A bad month was 20k and a good month was buying a new property for the business. 

Then the contract changed hands. The new company destroyed the whole program for us. We dropped out. I never considered it anything other than extra income so it didn't hurt us but looking back I sure do miss it! 

I've got a new client now that is working out to be very similar and there are no discounts. I set my own pricing so we will see how this one goes?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, it's a popular sentiment*



GTX63 said:


>


I may have to get one of those too.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Health insurance is the main reason*



safeguard dropout said:


> Sounds to me like Jim has put in his years of bustin his shorts and now he can enjoy life a bit. I'm getting there but the mortgage, family health insurance and food on the table is eating 4k. I'm still reduced to route planning that ends the day near the fishing hole. :vs_smile:


I need to work.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Ohnojim said:


> Health Insurance is the main reason I need to work.


Now, if you take the position of an ex-employee of mine, just quit your job, claim you're an alcoholic and can't function properly in society, and get free health care, food stamps, energy assistance, and rent assistance. Problem solved...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ohnojim,

Amen to this damn insurance. My BCBS just asked our State Ins Dept for a freakin 43% rate increase. 

The RATES I CHARGE will need to increase again.


----------

